# CATCH and RELEASE Signs



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings all,

I am lookin for 4 "Catch and Release Only" metal signs. I bought 2 on ebay 2 years ago but the fella i got them from is no longer on ebay. Does anyone know where i can get them.

Jim


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=catch+and+release+fishing+signs

Check the first link.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

wedebrook said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=catch+and+release+fishing+signs
> 
> Check the first link.



That is a pretty good link lol. I like that going to have to bookmark it!


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

It's a favorite of mine.


----------

